# Camelbak



## boardallday_ (Jan 17, 2011)

Has anyone used a non insulated Camelbak while snowboarding? I'm flying out west for a boarding trip and wondering if its worth taking with me.


----------



## eek5 (Jan 5, 2011)

If it is cold, it WILL freeze. I've had friends tubes freeze even with insulation. I always pushed the water out of the tube and back into the bladder too. The only solution that kind of worked for me was wearing the camelbak under my jacket.

I ended up just getting a platypus soft water bottle that I carry in my jacket pocket.


----------



## C-dubbin (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a pack with a built in camelback. The tube/mouthpiece used to freeze constantly. For like 15 or 20 bucks you can buy an insulated tube that comes with a covered/insulated mouthpiece. Mine hasn't frozen since I bought it. Alternatively you could mix in a shot or two of vodka, but that might create other problems.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a non insulated camelpak and use the blow back method.

Some friends of mine have the insulated sleeves and have freezing issues just like me

Best thing I've seen is just blowing the water back and locking the tip so the air pressure can't push the water back into the tube

Blow just to where you suddenly feel bubbles and stop or else you'll have a big bag of air on your back


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

Same as others mentioned, I have a camel bak with the insulated tube. Only time I had freezing problems was if there was water in the mouth-piece which wasn't insulated. A little huff-puff after taking a drink usually prevented it. Did not have any freezing in the tube itself or the bladder.

When I'm out west at a "big resort" I love having my camel bak on me. Extra on-mountain storage in the pack and lots of water to stay hydrated.


----------



## boardallday_ (Jan 17, 2011)

Yea thanks for the input this will be my first trip out West.


----------

